# trübes wasser



## lippert (9. Apr. 2008)

unser teich wurde nach umbau ende november mit neuem wasser befüllt 
ende februar schlug das wasser plötzlich um es wurde braun/rot
es sah aus als würden schleier durchs wasser ziehen die *schleier* sin so dicht das man höchstens noch 40 cm ins wasser gucken kann 
de fische(kois) gehts aber bestens se fressen sogar schon recht gut
was soll das sein? wie kann man die trübung beheben?
für eine ehrliche und wirksame lösung wär ich dankbar
mfg


----------



## Torsten. Z (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Ein paar mehr Infos wären schön: Wasserwerte, Filter, Durchfluß....


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Beachtliche Größe der Teich !? 
Oder sind da ein paar nullen zu viel ? 
Kannst Du vielleicht ein Foto einstellen ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## lippert (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

wasserwerte sin gut 
bodeneinläufe
filter: vortex 155hoch 15 durchmesser
dann zwei filter 155h 80durchmesser
einer mit bürsten der andere mit filtersteinen
pumpt 20.000l/h
läuft dann in bachlauf mit pflanzen(in kiesel) 5x2x0,5


----------



## PyroMicha (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Braun/rot hört sich für mich wie eisenhaltiges Wasser an.
Aber mit Schleierbildung? 
Normalerweise ist das Wasser dann ja komplett trüb und nicht nur mit
schleiern durchzogen.
Aber ein paar genauere Daten wären schon hilfreich.
Fotos von der Trübung sind mit sicherheit auch hilfreich


----------



## Olli.P (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Hi Lippert,

:willkommen  bei den Teich:crazy 




> wasserwerte sind gut



Was ist gut...... 




> bodeneinläufe
> filter: vortex 155hoch 15 durchmesser
> dann zwei filter 155h 80durchmesser
> einer mit bürsten der andere mit filtersteinen
> ...




Ein wenig genauer geht's doch schon oder 


Bilder und ein wenig präzisere Angaben von den einzelnen Komponenten wären schon nicht schlecht...........


----------



## AMR (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

wasser kann von alleine doch gar nicht braun rot werden?...vllt iwas reingelaufen?


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Hi,

Wasser kann durchaus eine rötlich-braune Färbung annehmen.
Z.B. wenn eine Bankirai-Terrasse ausblutet, bestimmten Blätter in den Teich geweht sind und sich auflösen usw.

Also, wurde irgendwas am Teich in der Zeit kurz vorm Farbumschlag gemacht?


@AMR + lippert
nix für ungut, aber ein Hallo und Tschüß + ein normaler Name zum Ansprechen fänd ich irgendwie netter.


----------



## lippert (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

tag

noch en zusatz zum filter: nach 3 tanks folgt noch unser alter oase filter mit uv lampe
hab noch en paar bilder reingestellt die trübung bzw. de schleier sieht man aber nich richtig weil de sonne nich scheint

rost hat ich auch schon vermutet aber weiß nich woher der kommen soll unser grundwasser is sehr gut haben immer en teich mit grundwasser gefüllt un es war immer klar bis jetzt 
reingefallen is auch nix bis auf 2-3 nägel die aber kaum en ganzen teich trübe werden lassen un sonst is da nix metallenes drin bzw dran

mfg lippi


----------



## lippert (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist gut......



ham mit teststreifen getestet und da waren alle werte im grünen bereich

zum filter:

1. 2 bodeneinläufe + skimmer

2. rohre gehen in vortex wo sich grobschmutz ablagert 1,55m hoch und 1,50m durchmesser 

3. dann gehts in 2. behälter 1,55m hoch und 0,80m durchmesser mit rund 100 großen "flaschenbürsten"

4. danach gehts in den 3. behälter ...so groß wie 2.... mit schwämmen und obern drauf filtersteine mit großen poren

von dort gehts mit der pumpe promax 20000 in alten oase filter un dann in bachlauf

mfg lippi


----------



## lippert (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

 
wasser im glas sieht de braun färbung nur leicht


----------



## lippert (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

 

in teich fotagrafiert blöd is nur es scheint keine sonne deshlb sieht man die schlieren nich


----------



## chromis (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Hi,

auf den Bildern ist aber auch gar nichts zu erkennen, hast Du mal ein Foto vom kompletten Teich?



> ham mit teststreifen getestet und da waren alle werte im grünen bereich


die Aussage ist so gut wie "Wasserwerte in Ordnung".
Wie sind denn jetzt die Werte und welche Werte wurden überhaupt gemessen. Und wenn Du mit 5-fach Streifen gemessen, dann vergiss es oder nimm Tropftests wobei ich eh nicht glaube, dass die Färbung mit den Wasserwerten zusammenhängt.


----------

